# I know absolutely nothing about sailing



## southwindphoto (Sep 4, 2009)

I was raised in south Florida with my dad owning a marina. I’ve been launching and recovering small boats, and moving sport fishermen over to the fuel docks, since I was very young. 

Over the years, I’ve owned, a 30 Lures, and a 12 foot johnboat, and almost everything in between, and today I own a Boston Whaler 17.

The reason I’m here is I know absolutely nothing about sailing, and with your help sometime in the future I’m going buying one


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey south - welcome to SN dude. I knew nothing about it either when I joined last year. Dig in...you'll be amazed at what you learn. There are some great sailors and TONS of knowledge here.


----------



## USCGAuxVin (Sep 6, 2009)

*sailing aid*

Sailors, a very clever device. sail/wind arrangements. Take a look. Google "atlantic maritime wind wheel" best $20 you can spend?


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Are you affiliated with them?


----------



## USCGAuxVin (Sep 6, 2009)

no but I list the wheel on my website (atlanticmaritimeacademy). I use that web site to link up mariners with various USCG services plus maintain a seamanship column on various media outlets.

is gruntled the opposite of disgruntled?


----------



## USCGAuxVin (Sep 6, 2009)

www.atlanticmaritimeacademy.com


----------



## saildork (Feb 20, 2007)

Welcome Southwind. I don't know anything about sailing either, but that doesn't stop me. Actually, there are a few folks writing in these pages that have probably forgotten more about sailing than I will ever know. I hang on every word they say, because their knowledge is so vast and their comments so relevant and honest. Learn much, link up with some sailors in your area, ask lots of question, and dive in. It's a great ride.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

welcome aboard SW! as was once told to me.. "anyone can sail when there is wind"


----------



## pearle99 (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi SW -- my advice (free and worth every cent) is to take a week long sailing class for day skipper certification. Sailing isn't hard but I find some people have gone so far as to purchase sailboats for the 'romance' and then realize that a) you are at the mercy of the wind to get where you want when you want and b) there is a reason they call it a 'boom'! As a result of this fairly common phenomenon there are many slightly used sailboats on the market. After taking the class, charter a boat for a week - take it down the keys or over to the Bahamas. Then when the time comes to buy a boat think of your first boat as a starter - something that will get you through 2 - 3 years until you learn about all the things you like, don't like and wish you had in a boat.

You will find sailing imitates life - sailors have many opinions and ideas often very conflicting but enlightening nonetheless - in the end you choose what is right for you and sail your own course.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

USCGAuxVin said:


> no but I list the wheel on my website (atlanticmaritimeacademy). I use that web site to link up mariners with various USCG services plus maintain a seamanship column on various media outlets.
> 
> is gruntled the opposite of disgruntled?


That's cool.

Since you just joined and were suggesting a site - I was just curious about any commercial affiliations, which everyone around here watches out for to keep everything on the up and up.

I can't remember all the forum rules - but there's one about listing any outside commercial interests you might have in your sig I think. Just let's everyone know what's up.

Anyway - welcome to SN dude! Looks like you'll have some good knowledge to share.

PS - On the gruntled thing - yeah. I've always loved that word.


----------



## sailtimeci (Dec 10, 2006)

*Day Skipper ?*

Hi Pearle
just to keep the uninitiated square - here in the US there is no such thing as a Day Skipper certification which is a term used for basic certification in the UK/Europe. We have two associations which certify sailors in the states. ASA - American Sailing Association probably has the most amount of schools in the country while US Sailing concentrates a bit more on sailboat racing in the states but also has a complete learning curriculum. Fortunately they both call the first lessons one can take with either organization - Basic Keelboat - at ASA it is also called ASA 101 - not sure if it is called 101 over art US Sailing.


----------



## ranhae (Sep 4, 2009)

deniseO30 said:


> "anyone can sail when there is wind"


Hello, I am a newbie here as well as in sailing. So, anyone can sail when there is wind... 
But I think wind alone is not enough. That's why I drop here.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey ran - welcome to SN dude. You're right, wind is not the only thing you need. But it definitely helps!


----------

